

State Department Error Dashes Hopes of Thousands Seeking to Live in U.S. - seto28
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/06/23/us/23visa.html

======
maxharris
I don't think we need a lottery. Let them all in!

We need to go back to what America used to be: a country of immigrants, and
laissez-faire capitalism (under this system, which I submit is the only truly
moral social system, each additional immigrant adds value and earns his own
keep).

(One of the worst things America did under FDR was to turn back boatloads of
European Jews fleeing Hitler. Think of the value - _for other Americans_ \-
that those people could have created if they were let in instead of being
turned back to be exterminated. We need to overturn much of what FDR and his
ilk did to this country. Not just freeing immigration and emigration, but
unshackling us from their social programs, too.)

